# What paint to include in my jobs?



## mykey (Mar 6, 2017)

I am a retired carpenter that started doing paint job contract for family members. At first, I was doing it for fun, but I think I am doing a good job as I am overwhelmed by demands after referrals from previous customers and family members, so I am basically working about 35 hours a week.

I ask my clients to buy the paint themselves, but I have more and more people ask me to include the paint in my jobs.

I did some research and I want to choose a good contractor grade paint, but still let the client buy their paint themselves if they want to.

I love working with Benjamin Moore Regal and Behr Marquee, I like Behr Premium Plus and Ultra, but I am not so fond on Betonel and Sico. I don't want to try every single brand of paint, so here I am asking some advice. 

I want a paint that is 0 VOC. I was told to make sure the base is made of Acrylic and that the paint should have high % of solid per volume. Here is the paint I was thinking of using:

Behr pro i300 (0 VOC, 37% solid per volume, the base is VAE, is that acrylic?) 
Benhamin Moore Ultra Spec 500 (0 VOC, 42%±2 solid per volume, 100% Poly Acrylic)
Benjamin Moore Eco Spec WB (0 VOC, 37% solid per volume, 100% Acrylic latex)
Sherwin Williams Promar 200 (0 VOC, 42%±2 solid per volume, 100% Vinyl Acrylic)

What contractor grade paint have you used and how do they compare? Any other options easily available in Canada? 

Sorry for my poor English as I am French.

Thanks


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

(double face palm)


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Great post.
We are a third-generation family-owned paint company. We primarily use Benjamin Moore paints because without fail they continue to give years and years of durability and dependability for our customers. Of the products that you mentioned I would recommend Benjamin Moore Ultra spec. It is a upgraded 0v OC product with their waterborne colorants over the old super spec line of paints.It goes on well into coats and rarely have we ever had an issue with the thousands of gallons of this product that we have applied since it first came out. The price point is reasonable for practically every homeowner At approximately $35 per gallon retail here in Colorado. Of course if you want the best of the best then I would recommend Benjamin Moore regal select products and Aura from Benjamin Moore. Those two paint products have the highest percentage of solids over any others.


----------



## mykey (Mar 6, 2017)

PACman said:


> (double face palm)


Is this suppose to help someone?
I see that you are a paint store owner that seems to trash Behr, so my comment might have offended you.
Instead of putting your knowledge to good use, you facepalm me because I like Behr and I am French. To tell you frankly, I am the one being offended.

The reason I ask here is because I don't want customers to be guinea pigs.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

If that hurt your feelings you're going to be mad a lot on this site. I myself have no issues with using Behr but a lot of pros on here don't like it. If you are asking about the contractors paint for the price issue. For contractors paint I use Promar 200. You should be able to get that in the mid to upper $20's. Its for sure NOT the best , but hey its contractors paint. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Why don't you just use the BM regal or Behr Marquee line you like to use?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Contractor grade is different from _paint _contractor grade.

Use Ultra Spec 500 flat for ceilings. Benjamin Moore "Ben" eggshell for walls at minimum, and BM Regal eggshell for nice jobs.

I agree Pro Mar 200 low lustre gets the job done. It can look nice if you're really good at cutting and rolling.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

We've made a switch last year to Sherwin William's Cashmere. 

Good news is that this year it's getting chemically upgraded. So it should have better hide and what not coming up soon.

Good stuff, give it a shot.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

mykey said:


> Is this suppose to help someone?
> I see that you are a paint store owner that seems to trash Behr, so my comment might have offended you.
> Instead of putting your knowledge to good use, you facepalm me because I like Behr and I am French. To tell you frankly, I am the one being offended.
> 
> The reason I ask here is because I don't want customers to be guinea pigs.


If you know so much then you know that we get this same question over and over and over and over again, and there is never a correct answer. That's why the double face palm. It getting real old hearing the same arguments over and over again. So I apologize. There is no real answer. I didn't say anything about you being french btw. I really don't care.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> (double face palm)


Three likes. Guess I'm not the only person who is thinking this question is getting a little old.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Ne laissez personne vous offenser ici!*



mykey said:


> I am a retired carpenter that started doing paint job contract for family members. At first, I was doing it for fun, but I think I am doing a good job as I am overwhelmed by demands after referrals from previous customers and family members, so I am basically working about 35 hours a week.
> 
> I ask my clients to buy the paint themselves, but I have more and more people ask me to include the paint in my jobs.
> 
> ...


Bienvenue à Paint Talk, mon ami! En tant que charpentier, vous êtes probablement habitué à faire des travaux fins et précis et cela doit apparaître dans votre tableau aussi.

Je vous suggère de rester avec des peintures premium. Les peintures Premium sont généralement plus lisses et plus rapides, vous faisant gagner du temps. Vous pouvez expliquer à vos clients que l'argent qu'ils pourraient économiser sur la peinture bon marché sera perdu par le travail supplémentaire nécessaire pour appliquer la peinture bon marché. Cela est particulièrement vrai dans les petits emplois où la différence de prix sur quelques gallons n'est pas vraiment beaucoup. La peinture bon marché ne tient généralement pas aussi bien que la bonne peinture.

Si vous voulez utiliser une peinture de qualité inférieure, je recommande le Behr Premium Plus. Un membre ici sur Paint Talk a récemment dit qu'il a regardé un travail de peinture du cabinet qu'il a fait il ya 2 ans avec Behr PP semi-brillant (le client avait déjà acheté la peinture) et le propriétaire est très heureux avec la façon dont il se tient.

Ne laissez personne ici vous intimider sur ce que la marque de peinture qu'ils n'aiment pas.

Désolé pour mon pauvre Français. J'utilise un traducteur en ligne. 

futtyos (signifie siffleur en hongrois)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Bienvenue à Paint Talk, mon ami! En tant que charpentier, vous êtes probablement habitué à faire des travaux fins et précis et cela doit apparaître dans votre tableau aussi.
> 
> Je vous suggère de rester avec des peintures premium. Les peintures Premium sont généralement plus lisses et plus rapides, vous faisant gagner du temps. Vous pouvez expliquer à vos clients que l'argent qu'ils pourraient économiser sur la peinture bon marché sera perdu par le travail supplémentaire nécessaire pour appliquer la peinture bon marché. Cela est particulièrement vrai dans les petits emplois où la différence de prix sur quelques gallons n'est pas vraiment beaucoup. La peinture bon marché ne tient généralement pas aussi bien que la bonne peinture.
> 
> ...


are you talking crap about me again? You are aren't you?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Répondre au vendeur*



PACman said:


> are you talking crap about me again? You are aren't you?


Comment pourriez-vous le dire? 

siffleur


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

mykey said:


> I am a retired carpenter that started doing paint job contract for family members. At first, I was doing it for fun, but I think I am doing a good job as I am overwhelmed by demands after referrals from previous customers and family members, so I am basically working about 35 hours a week.
> 
> I ask my clients to buy the paint themselves, but I have more and more people ask me to include the paint in my jobs.
> 
> ...


Hey Mykey...

Just as an FYI, VAE is not acrylic...it's vinyl, and it stands for (are you ready for this?), it stands for Ethylene Vinyl Acetate - VAE (this is why the English language is so hard to understand)..

* Actually that's not 100% true - the resin Vinyl Acetate Ethylene (actually VAE) is still vinyl and the difference has largely to do with what % of vinyl acetate is in the mix...I thought I better say that 'fore somebody here jumps my chit...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Please remember that what may be a hashed over subject to many of us established members is all new to people just finding us. And if our search engine allowed us to quickly locate and bring up existing threads about specific subjects, it would be easier for new members to locate past information. But unfortunately...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't use contractor grade paints anymore. Top of the line only. Contractor paints are pretty crappy in my opinion.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We don't use contractor grade paints anymore. Top of the line only. Contractor paints are pretty crappy in my opinion.


I agree. Using top quality products is something we make sure and "sell" to our potential customers. Another reason I encourage them to get their bids in writing and understand what we are offerring when they are considering multiple bids. 

I have never been able to understand the mentality of people wanting to _maybe_ save $60-$100 on a project due to cheaper paints when the largest single expense by far is our labor.


----------



## mykey (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the information.



Gracobucks said:


> Why don't you just use the BM regal or Behr Marquee line you like to use?


The reason I don’t want to include Behr’s Marquee or Premium Ultra paint is because the price is inconsistent unlike the contractor grade. I don’t want to quote my client and they see that the paint on sale a week later for 60% of what I am charging them.
The reason I don’t want to include Aura or Regal paint is that usually people that ask to include the paint in the job, don’t want to pay a lot for the paint and don’t care for the brand. Usually, they are the one that purchase the cheapest possible paint available. Don't get me wrong, I will still recommend the superior paint to the client, but I want to have a bare minimum quality of paint I will use. Have you ever had someone ask you to paint using recycled paint? I did. The guy wanted me to use Boomerang paint all around the house. I was able to have him purchase some better paint for the bathroom, kitchen and dining room, but I painted his living room, his bedroom and garage using this crap. It was not as bad as I imagined, but I don’t know what it looks like now 2 years later. 



PACman said:


> If you know so much then you know that we get this same question over and over and over and over again, and there is never a correct answer. That's why the double face palm. It getting real old hearing the same arguments over and over again. So I apologize. There is no real answer. I didn't say anything about you being french btw. I really don't care.


I don't know so much, this is why I asked the question in the first place. After reading several threads about the subject, I was not able to find the information I needed. There might not be a definite answer, but thanks to the kind help of people here, I found the answers that I was looking for and I am now able to make up my mind. I will try the BM Ultra Spec 500 and see if I like it. I will use the Promar if I don't and skip the Behr entirely.

In fact, I just purchased my sample of Ultra Spec 500 today to paint my grandkid’s bedroom this week end and see if I like it. The guy at BM told me it's an excellent paint and is as good as Regal except that it slightly change colour over time in direct sunlight, so for someone that plan to move furniture or need to do touch up in the future, it might not be a good idea to use it. I am a bit sceptic about it being comparable to Regal, but I will see how it turns out.


----------



## mykey (Mar 6, 2017)

RH said:


> I agree. Using top quality products is something we make sure and "sell" to our potential customers. Another reason I encourage them to get their bids in writing and understand what we are offering when they are considering multiple bids.
> 
> I have never been able to understand the mentality of people wanting to _maybe_ save $60-$100 on a project due to cheaper paints when the largest single expense by far is our labor.


Maybe the change is due to the fact that the Canadian dollar tanked compared to the US dollar over the years.:sad:

I don't know how much you are able to charge in the US for labor and paint, but I would love to see this applied here in Quebec. As an example, my latest customer purchased the Behr Ultra for about $25 per gallon during a buy one get one free and needed about 20 gallons, so around $500. If he purchased 20 gallons of Aura, it would cost him 76.99 +tx per gallon. If I would purchase it using my BM account I would not pay that, but about 55$ per gallon, which is still 600$ more than what the customer paid buying the discounted paint. That amount is just a little shy of what I will charge him for my entire labor considering taxes paid on the paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mykey said:


> Thanks everyone for all the information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mykey said:


> Thanks everyone for all the information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I would find a more knowledgeable paint store. There is no comparison. Regal is a much much better product. Unltra Spec is bottom of the barrel. Not trying to insult you just saying.

Call your local Behr paint rep. Where are you from I can ask my rep for your reps name for you. Have your rep set up a contractors account (it's not a charge account it's for contractor discounts. We are gold and get 20% off even when it's on sale).

Call your BM and SW reps as well, get set up in writing a discount.

If $100 more in paint upgrades is to much for our customers we aren't a good fit and pass on the job. 

Once you use a top line paint you will always use it. We don't tell the customers the price of a paint unless it's BM Impervo Oil based, that's in one store $85 a gallon, another it's $95. Otherwise we let them know what products we use and then go to our office and figure out the estimate.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

007 Dave said:


> If that hurt your feelings you're going to be mad a lot on this site. I myself have no issues with using Behr but a lot of pros on here don't like it. If you are asking about the contractors paint for the price issue. For contractors paint I use Promar 200. You should be able to get that in the mid to upper $20's. Its for sure NOT the best , but hey its contractors paint. Hope this helps.


We use the Marque and I like it. I tried some of there 100 and 300 contractor line before it came out on the market and thought it was better than the other Behr lines but not what we would use in a big home. 

Hell, Behr paint even flew me and Carly out to California to tour their facilities when Marque was about to hit the market.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I am so confused right now. I'm glad you have all figured it out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> I am so confused right now. I'm glad you have all figured it out.


This subject is sort of like...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I REALLY would like to hear more about the BM rep saying Ulta Spec is as good as Regal


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I REALLY would like to hear more about the BM rep saying Ulta Spec is as good as Regal


The Op quote. "The guy at BM"

I'm confused here. Is this the Rep or Paint Store counter help making this statement.

I would find both a new rep and new store.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> The Op quote. "The guy at BM"
> 
> I'm confused here. Is this the Rep or Paint Store counter help making this statement.
> 
> I would find both a new rep and new store.


Or just use......promar? wth?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I REALLY would like to hear more about the BM rep saying Ulta Spec is as good as Regal


So would I. After several years' hiatus off of painting, I was unfamiliar with the current products out there. In the last year I have been able to use BM Ultra Spec, Ben and Regal on walls. The only time i would use Ultra Spec again is if I got paid really good and got a check in my hand right after finishing and leaving the job. I do not like Ultra Spec. 

fut


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

futtyos said:


> So would I. After several years' hiatus off of painting, I was unfamiliar with the current products out there. In the last year I have been able to use BM Ultra Spec, Ben and Regal on walls. The only time i would use Ultra Spec again is if I got paid really good and got a check in my hand right after finishing and leaving the job. I do not like Ultra Spec.
> 
> fut


I do not like BM paints period, but I use them if requested. Not a big deal if you know how. And yeah, paid good is a good thing)


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

To the OP. What is the difference which paint brand you have being using and wondering what is the better alternative if your customers were happy and you are happy? Just use whatever was used and move on to the new day. No body can give you a good advice, cuz you care less about it.. meaning you'r just browsing around picking and picking... use Bear and whatever, use whatever if not Bear, just don't swear when it's Bear and when Bear do whatever))


----------



## mykey (Mar 6, 2017)

cdpainting said:


> The Op quote. "The guy at BM"
> 
> I'm confused here. Is this the Rep or Paint Store counter help making this statement.
> 
> I would find both a new rep and new store.


It was the counter help guy and I will never trust back his opinion.

I started painting using the Ultra Scrap 500 yesterday. I just finished my third coat and it's still not up to my taste. :vs_mad: I will never use it again. Even the Boomerang recycled paint had a better coverage. I'm now hesitant to try the Promar 200. See, I am now bitter, just like you guys.:biggrin:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mykey said:


> It was the counter help guy and I will never trust back his opinion.
> 
> I started painting using the Ultra Scrap 500 yesterday. I just finished my third coat and it's still not up to my taste. :vs_mad: I will never use it again. Even the Boomerang recycled paint had a better coverage. I'm now hesitant to try the Promar 200. See, I am now bitter, just like you guys.:biggrin:


 
You'll be even more bitter using Promar 200.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

All paint is the same. It's not what you use...it's how you use it.

-Bob Ross


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Tools of the trade*



mykey said:


> It was the counter help guy and I will never trust back his opinion.
> 
> I started painting using the Ultra Scrap 500 yesterday. I just finished my third coat and it's still not up to my taste. :vs_mad: I will never use it again. Even the Boomerang recycled paint had a better coverage. I'm now hesitant to try the Promar 200. See, I am now bitter, just like you guys.:biggrin:


You are a retired carpenter. You should know the difference between good tools and bad. Paint is a tool. Use the best paint you can get the customer to agree to use. Tell them that if you use a cheap paint, it will be like using a screw driver with a damaged tip on a big job and that using good paint is like using a screw gun with a new, clean bit.

If they insist on using cheap paint, tell them that your labor will be 35% more (or some such figure) than if they use good paint. The extra labor will cost them more than the difference between good and bad paint.

If they already bought the paint, charge according to what grade of paint it is. Just some thoughts.

futtyos


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

epretot said:


> All paint is the same. It's not what you use...it's how you use it.
> 
> -Bob Ross


I agree with most of that.. 

Mykey, 3 coats and still not good? what nap are ya using? Are you able to roll top to bottom or are you dry rolling?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> All paint is the same. It's not what you use...it's how you use it.
> 
> -Bob Ross


Don't think so, the rest of it, OK.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I have an idea. Lets figure out what the worst paints are. Ceiling, wall, and trim. I will paint a room with them and send pics.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

mykey said:


> It was the counter help guy and I will never trust back his opinion.
> 
> I started painting using the Ultra Scrap 500 yesterday. I just finished my third coat and it's still not up to my taste. :vs_mad: I will never use it again. Even the Boomerang recycled paint had a better coverage. I'm now hesitant to try the Promar 200. See, I am now bitter, just like you guys.:biggrin:


What is not to your taste? Hide? What specifically is the problem? US500 is not my first choice when it comes to workability, but I've never looked at a job I finished with it and thought it didn't look fine.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisn said:


> You'll be even more bitter using Promar 200.




We just finished a job with promar 200 zero voc and it looked great and covers fine in two. I don't really like using it, though. The deep/ultra deep base version drags hard for some reason. As bad as it sounds I liked the workability of Behr Marquee over the promar. But since there is no low/zero voc of Cashmere we are stuck with it (my boss refuses to use other brands).


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> I have an idea. Lets figure out what the worst paints are. Ceiling, wall, and trim. I will paint a room with them and send pics.


I am sure you could use most any paint and make it look fine, that was not the point. Saying ALL paint is the same, well,


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I am sure you could use most any paint and make it look fine, that was not the point. Saying ALL paint is the same, well,


It basically is though. All this talk about BM, SW, PPG, etc. doesn't mean a thing if you suck at painting. Frankly, I have seen very few painters who can deliver what I would define as a quality job. Premium paint is well...premium. What ever that means to each painter I suppose can be discussed fruitlessly with PAC. 

I know dozens of company owners who can't paint. Their employees can't either. I suspect many of the people here who go on and on about this subject fit nicely in that category. A bunch of clueless hack painters arguing about products. They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> It basically is though. All this talk about BM, SW, PPG, etc. doesn't mean a thing if you suck at painting. Frankly, I have seen very few painters who can deliver what I would define as a quality job. Premium paint is well...premium. What ever that means to each painter I suppose can be discussed fruitlessly with PAC.
> 
> I know dozens of company owners who can't paint. Their employees can't either. I suspect many of the people here who go on and on about this subject fit nicely in that category. A bunch of clueless hack painters arguing about products. They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day.


 
I don't do any of those, although I do prefer classic rock. I am sure you meant country.:vs_laugh:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

epretot said:


> It basically is though. All this talk about BM, SW, PPG, etc. doesn't mean a thing if you suck at painting. Frankly, I have seen very few painters who can deliver what I would define as a quality job. Premium paint is well...premium. What ever that means to each painter I suppose can be discussed fruitlessly with PAC.
> 
> I know dozens of company owners who can't paint. Their employees can't either. I suspect many of the people here who go on and on about this subject fit nicely in that category. A bunch of clueless hack painters arguing about products. They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day.


Hope you're joking or maybe in a bad mood.

I just threw out a few product suggestions to a new member and this is what we get? I really don't know where your cigarette smoking hack perception came from.. I just saw your door set up....


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day

that would be Marlboro lights and diet dew. I prefer christian music


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe he just wasn't able to poop yesterday?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day
> 
> that would be Marlboro lights and diet dew. I prefer christian music


Yeah? Who do you like? 

Elevation worship, Jesus Culture, Bethel, Worship Central. Any of those?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RH said:


> I agree. Using top quality products is something we make sure and "sell" to our potential customers. Another reason I encourage them to get their bids in writing and understand what we are offerring when they are considering multiple bids.
> 
> I have never been able to understand the mentality of people wanting to _maybe_ save $60-$100 on a project due to cheaper paints when the largest single expense by far is our labor.


 AND there is a LOT more labor in cheap paint! Great paint goes on faster, better, and with less quantity of product. SO, cheaping out on the paint is a pretty expensive proposition. :bangin:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

epretot said:


> Yeah? Who do you like?
> 
> Elevation worship, Jesus Culture, Bethel, Worship Central. Any of those?


Very compatible with your posting style.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> AND there is a LOT more labor in cheap paint! Great paint goes on faster, better, and with less quantity of product. SO, cheaping out on the paint is a pretty expensive proposition. :bangin:


Yet soooo many painters do it every chance they get. I'll never understand it.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

804 Paint said:


> Very compatible with your posting style.


I'm not sure what the problem is. A bunch of painters arguing about products. As though the type of premium paint somehow affects their ethics. Use the search function and you will see it has been talked about for years. I point it out and receive condemnation as well as slap and evade tactics.

I apologize for the Marlboro comment. It was intended to poke fun at the stereotypical painter. I don't care if you smoke. Or lie, cheat, steal, gossip, drink, listen to secular music, 

I "do" excellence in life. Painting is no exception. I can be the best painter in this town regardless of what I use. My posting style isn't who I am. I have been told by many friends that my sense of humor is "different". I have high expectations of people. My wife, kids, employees, etc. Ask them who the best boss they ever worked for is. They say me. My kids rush to the door every day. My wife thanks me for my support of her through her health issues and fir being a provider. 

Posting style? That's a good one. As though my posting style makes me a good person. Ones actions alone doesn't make a person good. I have seen some bad people do good things. I have seen good people do bad things. It's not who they are. 

I will work on my posting style. That way people here will think..."I bet that guy listens to worship music".


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I was in agreeance with you, that there are painters out there that are a little oblivious when it comes to getting that super even, professional look in several different aspects of this trade. I've seen it, backrolling in a inconsistent manner, or leaving up and down strokes visible, or zig zags, or bad caulking etc...

But to say you suspect the ones commenting in this thread fall into that category and calling us hacks, was off base, offensive, and not true in the least. I mean, look at who commented... and did anyone even argue? I think we all contribute what we can... sometimes short and sweet, sometimes more.

I've never heard negative comments from ya before, have perceived your professional work as exactly that, and that's why I was surprised to hear that you think we're hacks.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Hope this helps*



mykey said:


> I am a retired carpenter that started doing paint job contract for family members. At first, I was doing it for fun, but I think I am doing a good job as I am overwhelmed by demands after referrals from previous customers and family members, so I am basically working about 35 hours a week.
> 
> I ask my clients to buy the paint themselves, but I have more and more people ask me to include the paint in my jobs.
> 
> ...


Well, mykey, I hope you have gotten some good advice from all us professional painters here in Paint Talk! 

futtyos


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

futtyos said:


> Well, mykey, I hope you have gotten some good advice from all us professional painters here in Paint Talk!
> 
> futtyos


And I hope he has gained assurance from us all being consistent and in agreement as to our recommendations.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

epretot said:


> It basically is though. All this talk about BM, SW, PPG, etc. doesn't mean a thing if you suck at painting. Frankly, I have seen very few painters who can deliver what I would define as a quality job. Premium paint is well...premium. What ever that means to each painter I suppose can be discussed fruitlessly with PAC.
> 
> I know dozens of company owners who can't paint. Their employees can't either. I suspect many of the people here who go on and on about this subject fit nicely in that category. A bunch of clueless hack painters arguing about products. They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day.


You are being pretty rough on all of us! Shame on you. I expect most painters, like me, tend not to venture a new product on a job. We use what we are sure of and won't chance a foul-up on a site~! When we see what others say about products we have not used, we might be inclined to take a chance on a product we will find we like better.

Personally, I would rather paint a room twice with excellent paint than four times with "economy" paint. And IMO, the end result always looks premium (better), lasts longer and leaves a client happier. I refuse to use really low grade paint for that reason. They generally call me because they saw my work at a friend's house so it is important they get what the friend got. I have never had a disappointed client. :vs_cool:
AND yes! If one can not deliver professional results and labor, the paint won't matter. It does matter if you are skilled!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

jennifertemple said:


> You are being pretty rough on all of us! Shame on you. I expect most painters, like me, tend not to venture a new product on a job. We use what we are sure of and won't chance a foul-up on a site~! When we see what others say about products we have not used, we might be inclined to take a chance on a product we will find we like better.
> 
> Personally, I would rather paint a room twice with excellent paint than four times with "economy" paint. And IMO, the end result always looks premium (better), lasts longer and leaves a client happier. I refuse to use really low grade paint for that reason. They generally call me because they saw my work at a friend's house so it is important they get what the friend got. I have never had a disappointed client. :vs_cool:
> AND yes! If one can not deliver professional results and labor, the paint won't matter. It does matter if you are skilled!


You folks are too easy


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

epretot said:


> You folks are too easy




No kidding. Imagine if you'd said we sit around smoking a doobie, drinking Miller Lite and listening to acid rock. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> No kidding. Imagine if you'd said we sit around smoking a doobie, drinking Miller Lite and listening to acid rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Tim would take exception to the Miller light:laughing:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> I was in agreeance with you, that there are painters out there that are a little oblivious when it comes to getting that super even, professional look in several different aspects of this trade. I've seen it, backrolling in a inconsistent manner, or leaving up and down strokes visible, or zig zags, or bad caulking etc...
> 
> But to say you suspect the ones commenting in this thread fall into that category and calling us hacks, was off base, offensive, and not true in the least. I mean, look at who commented... and did anyone even argue? I think we all contribute what we can... sometimes short and sweet, sometimes more.
> 
> I've never heard negative comments from ya before, have perceived your professional work as exactly that, and that's why I was surprised to hear that you think we're hacks.


I can be cynical at times. Usually pretty light-hearted here. I usually don't use this forum for its intended purpose. Mostly entertainment. I didn't realize I had been placed on a pedestal. Perhaps I should take 804's advice and change my style. 

The forum has lost its technical edge. It has morphed into guys telling others what they should be using. It's a shame too. We could actually be talking about new products or whatever else.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Purpose of a forum*



epretot said:


> I can be cynical at times. Usually pretty light-hearted here. I usually don't use this forum for its intended purpose. Mostly entertainment. I didn't realize I had been placed on a pedestal. Perhaps I should take 804's advice and change my style.
> 
> The forum has lost its technical edge. It has morphed into guys telling others what they should be using. It's a shame too. We could actually be talking about new products or whatever else.


epretot, the nice thing about a forum is that you don't have to get involved in threads you are not interested in and you can start your own threads to find others of like mind. 

I belong to a Yahoo group where every topic is thrown in with all the others. I have mentioned to the owner of the group several times if a forum format would be more user friendly as we have some members complaining about topics they don't care for when they could just ignore them and comment on topics that they do take an interest in. The owner says that it would be too difficult and that there are not enough members to make it worthwhile, even though there are members from all over the world (the group is about whistling  ).

I came here to Paint Talk a couple of years ago when I had to get back into painting. When I quit about 20 years ago, I told myself that I would never paint again I disliked it so much. Now that I have to pay bills and put food on the table by doing something I know, I have changed my attitude and made a decision to like what I am doing and to try and get better at it. I have found a lot of useful advice here at Paint Talk, including comments from you. 

Perhaps you are beyond most of what is posted. I don't know. I would probably not last long on your crew or crews of most here. I just try to play well with the other painters.

futtyos


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It's all good man.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

....


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

..m fine then


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

The weather sure has sucked lately...


----------



## HC-Raad (Jan 26, 2017)

epretot said:


> It basically is though. All this talk about BM, SW, PPG, etc. doesn't mean a thing if you suck at painting. Frankly, I have seen very few painters who can deliver what I would define as a quality job. Premium paint is well...premium. What ever that means to each painter I suppose can be discussed fruitlessly with PAC.
> 
> I know dozens of company owners who can't paint. Their employees can't either. *I suspect many of the people here who go on and on about this subject fit nicely in that category. A bunch of clueless hack painters arguing about products.* They probably smoke Marlboros and drink Mountain Dew while listening to classic rock all day.


I hear ya, whether it be Behr, SW SuperPaint, BM Ultra Spec, I know it will do what I need it to do. 

I have seen the wars on PT regarding this "sux and that sux", like you, I believe any painter, with a good skill set, will get it done with no complaints and/or whining. :wink:

Kudos for your post! :vs_coffee:


----------

